# My First Jig



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Reading everyone’s accounts of their experiences in their workshops and general activities has prompted me to relate my experience of my first and only jig which I purchased a few months ago. I spend many hours googling, and researching this forum for direction as to the right jig for me, and as usual I picked the most expensive i.e. The Leigh jig, that’s the one for me I thought, top of the range c/w all accessories. When I presented the final costing package to my wife she didn’t say anything for quite some time she just kept looking at the cost and then back at me, I think trying to ascertain if I was serious or not. I said to her never mind the price look at what I am getting, to which she reiterated never mind what you are getting look at the cost, unfortunately not being technically minded like me she could not comprehend how this piece of kit would change my life. We decided to sit down and discuss it like adults which resulted in me scrolling through E-Bay looking for a second hand jig.

Which begins my first adventure into the unknown? While sitting one morning reading the local paper I came upon an advert for I quote a “Lee Jig” spelt as I have typed it. I thought it can’t be and phoned up and was answered by an old timer who restored grandfather clocks but felt he was getting too old and decided to retire. I went along to meet him at his workshop which was and old farm barn. He climbed up into the rafters and brought down the Lee Jig. Now I had done my homework and was equipped with all the latest brochures etc. Well there it is he said proudly. Now if you watch these car restoration programmes where they head out to an old barn and uncover a 50 year old Ferrari which they spend months carefully restoring to its original condition I was in that exact same situation, Except it was not a Ferrari or a DR4 Pro or DR4 or a super model of any kind, no it was a 1258R-24 with almost everything missing and covered in stuff you only find on a farm. Any way it fitted my budget and my second adventure started.

I stripped it down to its individual components them spend the next week with every conceivable abrasive known to my local supermarket, finally getting down to the brasso and completed the job with a healthy coating of spray on silicone. During this time I had looked at the Leigh site after reading some of the member’s comments on upgrade parts and found out that the UK agent was Brimarc to which I contacted to order to the parts as listed on the Leigh Canada site. I had totalled the cost and added on for postage which was I thought was acceptable and the very knowledgeable guy at Brimarc talked me through all the parts I would require, apart from one issue, they could sell me the latest model but do not stock any spares, my order would have to come from Canada at my cost plus their cut plus postage to me. The cost was now double what Leigh advertises on their own Canadian Site. No thanks I said and contacted Leigh direct by phone who informed me only deal with Brimarc. Luckily I have a friend who lives in New York and I was able to purchase the upgrade parts and have them sent to my friend in New York who sent them on to me which was considerably cheaper than the UK franchise. Unfortunately when the parts arrived half the bits were missing from the cam lever kit, I phoned them up and they admitted they had run out of some of the component parts but were continuing to send them out minus the parts with no notification on the invoice. After I explained the situation they decided to send missing parts to my home address free of charge. So ends my second adventure.

My next adventure commences in my workshop where my wife prefers me to live out the remainder of my retirement. Although she has made one concession she brings me out a cup of tea, I think it was so I would stay out there longer. So, parts arrive and build begins, now at this point I have included some photos as when I was resurrecting the jig I thought I might introduce a few alterations that I have found useful and that some other members may like to comment on or just ridicule me. I noticed that the jig is not too stable especially with three feet of wood hanging from it and noticed many members had clamped the jig to boards etc. I decided on the same approach but wanted the board to be permanently fitted to the jig so as I had the jig stripped down I bored and tapped the underside of the cast aluminium ends to 8mm metric carefully making sure one of the tapped holes was directly beneath the cast finger end supports, the idea being that when I bolted my support board to the underside of the jig the front bolt would be left 15mm long and the finger support would rest on the end of the bolt which would mean the finger assembly would rest approx 2mm above the rear side stops and not cause any interference, (included photos showing final resting place of finger support) it seems to work. My next problem was how to secure the support board to the bench so I then cut a piece of 18mm MDF, rounded over and a coat of stain, I did not fancy hauling out clamps every time and found I had four twist levers left after fitting the speed cams so I re tapped two of them to 8mm metric and screwed in a short section of 8mm screwed rod to which I bored down the centre of the rod and tapped and fitted a 4mm brass bolt to stop the rod from turning. I bought a packet of 8mm screwed inserts from E-Bay and fitted two to my support board which permanently house the handles and the other two flush to my bench.(photos) Now when I want to create a masterpiece I just line up the board to the bench and twist the handles, seems to work. One other excellent piece of advice I read on the forum was a problem a member was having with holding the boards in situ and had glued a strip of sand paper to the inside of the retaining bars, most of my sand paper does not have intrinsic strength but I did have self-adhesive anti slip threshold tape that I use for patio doors, steps etc. It is tough as old boots and very adhesive and is not too abrasive seems to work (photo) 

Now for my last adventure. When Leigh sent me my upgrade parts they very generously included a free kit for upgrading my jig to cut half blind dovetails with a set of instructions. When I was unpacking all the parts with the help of my wife I said Oh I will be able to cut half blind dovetails, to which she said, isn’t that a bit dangerous, why I said, well using power tools when you can hardly see. With my best poker face I just told her I would not lend the jig to anyone I thought was short sighted. So onward, Leigh send a drawing of a homemade jig that would allow you to drill the 9\64 hole needed in all of the fingers, but every finger had to be set up and measured individually so decided to make my jig fit my drill press vice, that way my fingers would be absolutely horizontal to the perpendicular drill. I also included a threaded bolt and a sectional piece of oak to keep the top template finger held directly over the finger to be bored underneath; I made them a tight fit and bored a hole on the underside of the MDF jig so as to push a screwdriver though to release fingers after boring. Seems to work. (Photos)

PHOTOS
I have included a set of photos to assist my lousy narrative.

ADVICE REQUIRED
Well that’s as far as I have got. I still have to buy the cutters/ guides etc. and decide on what router I should use. I have an ElU MOF 96 which is 1\4 inch and a Dewalt 625E-LX which is 1\2 inch. I could do with some advice as to which router would be best and which cutters/guides to purchase as I have never cut a dovetail in my life, hope someone can help would appreciate all the assistance I can get.

The main reason I have submitted my adventure is to get some members expert advice, such as will my build cause any problems with the operation of cutting dovetails, do I have to strip anything down, alter or redo any parts. Also when Leigh sent me my parts and included the kit for half blind dovetails I could not find any literature on fitting the kit to my 1258R only D4 onwards and I do not know if I can carry out this operation with my model. Lastly I could not again find any literature on whether I can fit the Leigh vacuum attachment to my model, would appreciate some info on that.

Cheers
Colin.
Ps Hope my wife never reads this


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Coleve said:


> ...
> My next adventure commences in my workshop where my wife prefers me to live out the remainder of my retirement.
> ...


I love it!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris Curl said:


> I love it!


My sentiments, also.......LOL

PS Great write up, Colin.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

First class write-up!! Great restoration, and resourceful work in gathering what you needed as well.

You do mention finishing up with a coating of "silicone"--while it's a great lubricant, it tends to get on raw wood and repels the finish. I'm hoping that either it wasn't a spray on silicone lubricant, and if so that it causes you no problems with your future woodworking.

earl


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Earl thanks for the info on the silicone, unfortunately where I live it is extremely damp and close to the sea and most of my machine surfaces are iron based. I have tried a number of ways to combat the corrosion and silicone has been the best so far, however I will take note of your helpful comments and look for alternative protection.
Thanks again
Colin


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dear Coleve...........my biggest question is, how did you get her to want you to live the rest of your life in your workshop? I can't get five minutes without hearing "I need, I need, I need".


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Earl, What a story. Question, did you actually save any money by going round Robin's Barn? My wife also likes it when I spend time in the shop, but she has only once commented about cost (I'm 70 but still doing consulting work, bringing in the bucks): She looked into the shed/shop and asked, "are you ever going to make any money with all this?" "About as much as you'll make with that quilting equipment," I replied, and that was the end of that. While I'm not wealthy, up to now, I have more money than time, and I'd like to get my shop set up as I like it before my income drops into retirement mode. I must add that you certainly have the quality of perseverance!


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Chris thanks for your comments nice to know that some one some where is reading my adventures. I often say to my wife that I don't deserve her somebody else does. 
Cheers
Colin
Arbroath 
Scotland


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Jim 
You are really screwed, I think you have to sit down with your wife and discuss her needs and aspirations or do as I do head for the shed.
Colin


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tom--it was actually Colin who "vowed to endeavour to continue to perservere" (from the movie Little Big Man as i recall, or words to that effect). I appreciate the compliment, i just haven't earned it!!

Colin--i used to use paste wax (unheated shop near Lake Michigan, similar conditions without the salt). Many folks here believe strongly in Boeshield T-9 (http://boeshield.com/)--i must say the early results for me are excellent. A few weeks ago the ambient temp warmed to 60 F with rain, from 25 F the day before. Water beading on the 25-30 F tools didn't leave rust. 

Don't know if you can get it in the UK, here it can be had in cycling shops, marine dealers and tool shops. Best wishes.

earl


----------



## OIB-HENRY (Feb 26, 2013)

Regarding Boeshield.com web site; I went there and read about it containing solvents and waxes for metal. I have used it on boat engine in salt water, and think it did well. Recently at the NC coast I cleaned rust off or my cast iron tables of 14" Rockwell band saw an 9" disk sander; soaked on Boeshield T-8 over night, then rubbed excess off. The cast iron still looks good. The web site shows wide availability. Henry


----------



## IRONMULE31014 (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome Colin,i love what you did to the jig and really love your shop.


----------



## Purelife Products (Mar 7, 2013)

Well done Colin, Quite an adventure and thanks for the encouragement to preserver!
Michael


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi David 
Thanks for the comment a little encouragement goes a long way
Yours
Colin


----------



## Coleve (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Michael
Glad you liked the adventure. I hope to have more quite soon
Yours
Colin


----------

